
Lightbulb – An OSS Python framework for auditing web application firewalls - de-leon
http://seclist.us/lightbulb-is-an-open-source-python-framework-for-auditing-web-applications-firewalls.html
======
designium
That looks good. I hope my team will be to test it against our honey potted
server.

~~~
de-leon
Happy Testing :-)

